# 8 March 2015 Sunday BALTIMORE ANTIQUE BOTTLE SHOW!



## Topusmc (Feb 18, 2015)

35th Annual Show & SalePhysical Education CenterEssex CampusCommunity College of Baltimore County7201 Rossville Blvd (off exit 34, I 695)Baltimore, Maryland 21237The Largest one-day Bottle show in the World!  Over 300 tablesAdmission $5  Seniors $3 Children under 12 Free www.baltimorebottleclub.com I will be there!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll be there! Not selling though


----------



## TylerH (Mar 5, 2015)

I will be going to the bottle show to!!! This is my first time going to the show in Baltimore  I hope it is a good time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 7, 2015)

For those less fortunate (not able to attend) due to distance or circumstance I will again attempt to provide photos of tables and also those on display.  Will be wearing a black Tony Stewart jacket with a blue Rusty Wallace cap while I frantically   search for what ever catches my eye! Has to be a Great Show, Ferdinand is in attendance!


----------



## Eric (Mar 8, 2015)

Looking forward to pictures.. thanks!St. Louis Bottle show next weekend! Can't wait!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 14, 2015)

I have always appreciated the bottle collectors of Baltimore. l have never been able to spend any time there.  I used to go there to sell mold equipment castings - to your glass factories, when that was what I did for a good twenty years.   RED Matthews


----------



## bottle man (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi red, I have enjoyed your posts over the years. You are so knowledgeable about glass and have learned a lot from you. 
I just read your post about you having many saratogas and that you may sell some. I would be very interested and would love to see some pics. Please pm me with pics and prices. 
Thanks
Kevin


----------

